# Annie - by BillyJoe (~BBW, ~~WG, Stuckage)



## Billyjoe (Jul 27, 2010)

_~BBW, ~~WG, Stuckage_  A holiday turns fattening for a young woman.

*ANNIE
By Billyjoe​*
As the sun slowly disappeared behind the bare trees of her quiet suburban street, Annie wandered home in a dream-like state of gloom and melancholic relief. Another huge day at work. Another day where she had been trampled on by those higher in the corporate ladder, and treated like just another pleb in the bowels of a greedy business machine. This was not the first day she had come home on the verge of tears. The frustration of being unnoticed by her colleagues left a bitter lump in her throat, a feeling that could only be purged by screaming at the top of her lungs in the privacy of her own home at the end of the day. But today had been different. Not that work had been any easier, far from it. It was just that Annie had finally gotten her leave approved. A six week's stress leave, she was calling it. To say she had been looking forward to it for a week since she had gotten it approved was an understatement. Annie had needed a break for a long time. Months even. But there were bills to be paid since she lived alone, and another job didn't seem to be knocking at her door anytime soon.

Annie reached the driveway of her small yet homely abode and headed around the side to where the main door was. A very little house of a bedroom, kitchen, bathroom and lounge room. But that was all she needed. She may be only 24 years old and quite appealing to the eye, but Annie had always been a bit of a loner. And she had hardly anytime for a boyfriend anyway. Her green eyes squinted as the sun cut through between the rooftops and hit her face with the last rays of the day. It was so cold this Winter. Her scarf was draped apathetically around her neck over the top of her large insulated jacket. Her legs were cold. She had foolishly only wore a pencil skirt today. Sure it looked great, clinging wonderfully to her rounded hips to give her a knockout curve. But it came at the price of being very cold, which only made Annie's mindset gloomier. But she was home. There was to be no more hardships of work for another month. A cozy month of sleeping and relaxing in front of a heater with some good television and books. Annie could almost feel her heart float with elated glee, until things took a turn for the worst. Annie tapped at the pocket of her jacket where her keys usually were. The usual bulge of small metal wasn't there.

"No... You've got to be kidding me..." groaned Annie. She began to rummage through her handbag, hoping she'd put her keys in there instead. But of course, why would she have? It was a vain hope, Annie knew she always put her keys in that same pocket. She was too organized to have them anywhere else. She stomped her foot in suppressed fury, which would have been a cute sight had anyone seen it. Annie was fairly short, about 5'5", with a thin but curvy frame, and the sight of this cute young lady having a minor tantrum would prove quite comical a third person. But Annie wasn't amused. She'd worked hard for this, and now her dramas were giving her one more kick while she was down. "Why today?!" she bemoaned, "This is MY holiday time! And I'm being robbed of it because I forgot my keys!" She slumped her shoulders, defeated, before plonking down on the front step. Annie wasn't alone, her grey cat Mavis leapt down from the drainpipe overhead, giving her quite a start. But it wasn't long before Annie was comforted by her appearance. Mavis gratefully accepted a scratch on the chin before swooping her agile body behind Annie and slipping through the pet door on the front door to the house. The cat gave Annie a look that could say, if you forgot your key, why didn't you think of following me through here?

"Ah Mavis, I knew I got you for a reason. Always looking out for me." giggled Annie, her spirits lifted.

Annie chucked her handbag through the pet flap before hesitating. Could she squeeze her frame through this door? It wasn't exactly intended for such large traffic. But Annie figured she was lean enough to slide through. Sure, her hourglass figure might confront a pinch or a snag on her breasts or bottom, but she thought she'd make it. With a deep sigh she poked her arms and head through the door and wriggled to push her bust through. But in the end the only thing that proved troublesome was her thick winter coat and scarf, which probably added an inch to her torso. She contorted her hips into an unusual position which left her curvaceous bottom poking up into the air, as she pushed off her feet to get through. Her hips were just small enough to pinch through. For a fleeting second, she thought she might be stuck, but it was all good. Before she knew it she was standing in the hall dusting herself off and switching on the lights, Mavis following behind her.

"Goodness I'm hungry." she sighed. 

She had once again been deprived of her lunch break at work today. She shivered a little as she removed her heavy winter clothing and flicked on the heaters in her bedroom and lounge room. Annie removed her close fitting work skirt in exchange for a pair of black tights, then threw on a long sleeved white shirt she wore to bed most nights. With a consoling exhale, she unclipped her bra and discarded it to the floor of her bedroom. Annie then returned to the kitchen.

Mavis the cat weaved between her feet as Annie searched through the pantry.

"I know, I know. I'll fix you your dinner. You're not the only one who hasn't eaten, Mavis," she said impatiently.

After giving her lovable cat its dinner, Annie continued to ponder her own. Her flat stomach growled urgently as she rubbed it gently. It all looked good to Annie after having nothing but a small piece of fruit for breakfast a good twelve hours ago.
"Ugh, I just can't be bothered to cook tonight. I'm on holidays, I deserve a break."

Annie grabbed at a box of cookies that had been sitting idle on her shelf for months. It was true, she did normally cook her own healthy dinners every night, but now was different. She had earned a break. Annie sat in her favourite leather arm chair next to the heater in the lounge room, and flicked on the television. There was a good line of viewing on tonight.

"I'm going nowhere tonight." she mumbled defiantly, allowing a smile. 

Annie tugged at the bag of cookies, tearing it open with a wince. She eagerly placed the first cookie into her month and let the chocolate chips break up in her mouth. When you haven't eaten all day and you've got a box of cookies, they're the greatest cookies ever.

An hour passed and Annie had settled into a calm temperament as she placed her hand into the cookie box yet again. Nothing but crumbs.

"Huh?" she emitted. 

She looked into the box and found it was empty bar a few crumbs. The box said in large letters, "25 large cookies"

"Wow.... I ate 25 of those things?" Annie could barely believe it. But who cared? She had worked hard for so long and eaten healthy for so long. Those cookies were a delicious reward. Was it a bad thing that she was still hungry? "No.... Of course not." she reassured herself, "I've got at least two meals to catch up on. I didn't eat all day."

Annie returned to the kitchen to make herself two peanut butter sandwiches. A girl of flavour, Annie loved to lather up her peanut butter, and now was no different. She dolloped extra spread on her bread without second thought, and was already halfway through her first sandwich when she returned to the lounge. Shooing the cat away, she plopped back down and ate some more. Her eyes were so tired from staring at a computer screen all day. Full and tired and satisfied, Annie lay back on the lounge and fell asleep until morning.

****

She had awoken earlier than she wanted the next day, but got up anyway. Her back was a little sore, and she needed to go grocery shopping, but once she had, the day was hers.
"At least I've remembered my key today." She told herself, as she walked home with plastic bags in hand.

Annie had neglected her regular grocery list for food of easier preparation. Plenty of noodles mostly. But she had tripled up on her regular amount of sweet foods. Annie bought herself two boxes of donuts, a block of chocolate, a bag of chips, and a tub of her favourite ice cream. She sight of these colourful foods in her hands made her smile. She was on holidays! She could do what she wanted as she pleased!

Her cat seemed disgruntled at Annie's appearance in the middle of the day. Mavis had surely been used to having the house to herself while her owner was at work. Annie didn't seem to notice, as she returned to her chair and the television with a bowl of two minute noodles.

"I forgot how great these taste with butter and salt!" she gleamed in bliss, "I haven't eaten noodles like this since I was little."

Annie downed her noodles quick smart and washed it down with a bottle of cola which sat beside her. When her first day of holidays had come to a close, Annie decided to order a pizza for dinner. With the lot. The only proper way to enjoy pizza. She green eyes shined greedily as she gobbled her greasy dinner. She flicked a dark brown curl away from her face as she licked her fingers cleaned. A whole pizza to herself? She didn't know she had such an appetite. Annie had eaten so much in the last day, and enjoyed every moment of it. Before bed she decided to get nice and cozy by the heater with a mug of hot chocolate and her bag of chips she had bought that day. Annie's tummy felt comfortably full, pressed lightly on her black tights.

"Urp." she belched softly, "Uhh, it feels good to eat regularly. I could still eat!"

And she did.

****

Ten days passed and Annie was definitely settled into a holiday routine. Already she felt less stressed, and could jump for joy at the thought of another month away from work. Sticking to the same loose schedule everyday, Annie one again found herself on the lounge, this time working her way through a box of chocolates her parents had sent to her.

"Mmm." she sighed, popping another treat into her full lips.

Annie grunted and brought her leg up to her side to get comfortable, placing the chocolate box in front of her from out of her lap. She couldn't help but notice crease in her side above her waist where her hips folded up beside her. She placed a thumb in the front of her blue jeans and pulled them about a little to adjust them.

"Ooh, these feel a little tight." Quickly placing more chocolate into her mouth, Annie reached down with her other free hand and undid the button of her tight jeans. Her tummy pushed out as she sighed happily. "That's better."

Days passed and Annie had yet to notice that she was putting on weight. She had eaten so much since she had begun holidays, and one would have been surprised at how quickly she was filling out. But since she had remained inside all day, away from other observant eyes, she hadn't noticed a change. Away from others and in the comfort of her home, Annie had no problem leaving her jeans unbuttoned permanently, and it wouldn't be until they begun to feel tight again that she noticed some extra pudge. Annie ate. And ate and ate. She found incredible enjoyment in eating such large amounts of food, and it was damn near arousing to feel so full in her belly all the time. It was so satisfying. But it was beginning to show in quite an obvious way. Annie's hourglass figure and excessive calorie intake actuated considerable expansion in her hips. Her rounded and curvy butt cheeks plumped up until they were rather fleshy to touch, extra padding for Annie to sit on and eat. Her thighs thickened as quickly as her ass had, her pear-shaped body meaning her lower half expanded faster. Not to say the rest of her physique hadn't changed. Annie's belly slowly protruded outwards, going from flat and rock hard to a gently quaking pot of soft fat. She had to notice the belly, but figured to was merely because she was stuffed with food, not that she was getting fatter. Annie developed plump love handles that curled over her sides whenever she wore any tight pants, which was now most of what she owned. She breasts were softer too, and so were her arms. Annie was looking quite ripe and plump by the time she was two and a half weeks into her holidays.

Then came a day when Annie finally noticed that she was growing into a little fatso. She lay on her back on her leather chair, legs carelessly dangled over the arm rest, her back leaning against the other. Her dark wavy hair flowed behind her as she worked her way to polishing off a box of donuts. Annie raised the fifth one to her lips and bit hard into it. The pressure forced a blob of cream to shoot out of the donut and land on her belly, which lay generously exposed due to her open jeans and a shirt that couldn't quite contain her new girth. Annie shoved the last of the donut into her mouth, more than she could hold comfortably, and chewed with labour as she attended to the cream with her now free hands. Scooping up the spilt cream with her pinky, she noticed the jiggle echo through her gut. Licking her fingers clean, Annie gave her belly a slap, and was a little off put by how much it wiggled. She pressed her doughy midriff with her hands and pinched at the large roll of fat that had lathered itself onto her abdomen.

"Woah." she uttered.

There was one donut left, but Annie put it to the side for a moment, she needed to check something. She reached over her enormous stomach and felt for the flaps of her jeans. When her chubby fingers found them, she gave them a tug inwards, trying to close the button of her jeans. To no-one's amazement but her own, she found they wouldn't even come close. Annie pulled again, feeling the waistband cut into her sides, causing her love handles to ooze ever more, like cookie dough squeezed from a tube. Pulling a little more frantically and sucking in her belly as much as she could, Annie tried again. But to no avail. Surely they could fit. She hadn't put on that much weight, had she? Annie left out a grunt and with a struggle, got to her feet and looked down. Her doughy tummy bulged out with an overwhelming protuberance, and she wheezed as she sucked in and tried to close her pants again.

"Ugggh!" she stifled.

Annie pulled as much as she could, feeling the pants hug her fat rear end tightly, but it was no use. Her paunch was just too inundated with fatness. Annie gave up and lifted her belly with her hands and gave it a jiggle. She hadn't noticed until now just how soft her middle now felt. It was once been quite hard to press.

"Have I really gotten this fat?" she asked herself.

Her heart was a flutter with insecurities. She couldn't button her pants! They had always fit! Now all of a sudden she had this huge belly to tend with! Annie waddled into her bedroom to look at herself in her mirror. She had definitely become fat. And if Annie thought her tummy looked plump, her jaw hit the floor when she took a look at her butt. Always her most prominent asset, Annie found her bum had become so chubby she could see the seams of her jeans beginning to fray. The glorious orbs of heavily spherical dimensions popped out behind her, and as she ran her hands over them, Annie bit her lip.

"Oh my.... My bum is huge!"

She gave her chunky ass a pinch and bent a little to shake her soft thighs around to confirm their expanded size.

"But I don't want to exercise! This isn't fair, I'm supposed to be enjoying holidays. Not stressing myself out with exercise." she whimpered.

She was no doubt frustrated at her predicament. Annie realised she had eaten too much food since she had been on holidays, and was now fatter than she had ever been. What was she to do? She paced back into the lounge room. Around her chair where the wrappers of many candy bars, empty chip packets, chocolate boxes, cookie packets, and bottles of cola. And amongst them all, right where she'd left it, the last pink donut of the current box she was devouring. She stared cruelly at her, beckoning her to eat it. Despite the fact Annie had consumed five donuts that day, and a whole box a day for at least a fortnight, she wanted it. Her mouth watered for it but her heart was fretful. "No!" she stammered, "I can't! Exercise first!"

Annie dragged on her clingy black tights, her large bum quaking in her over stuffed panties, and dusted off her runners. She ran out the door, or at least tried to, and set off to jog. Just around the block she told herself. Exercise, but not too much. It's a win-win. At least that was her logic. She got about two hundred metres into her run before she had to stop. Her heart was racing and her lungs were burning. 

"I'm so unfit!" she panted.

Try as she might, she could bring herself to run again. But she committed to walking around the block. Soon she made it back, only to slump down onto the lounge, breathless. Struggling for breath, Annie cast her glance at the pink donut, waiting to be eaten. "No!" she was almost crying, "I cant eat it! Look at me! How did I get so tubby?!"

Annie rolled onto the floor and positioned herself on her back, bent at the knees. With a massive strain, she attempted a few sit ups. Sweat poured from her brow as she struggled. She was so out of shape, her belly just got in the way as she tried to lift up. And she felt so heavy! Her chunky midsection bunched into thick folds of tummy roll, before she simply gave up and lay in a starfish shape on the floor, gasping.

"Phew.... Oh.... I am so fat."
Her belly rose steadily like a mountain before her, rising and falling with her wheezy breath. She pinched her belly and winced. The donut was still there on the table. Hesitant, Annie soon reached over and grabbed it in her hands. She looked at her fat body before her and considered. But she soon crammed the donut into her face with more speed than was necessary. It tasted so good. Annie could almost feel her rump filling out more with the donut's empty calories.

"I have three more weeks of holidays. And damn it, I'm going to enjoy them."

So Annie ate more. More than she had been before she noticed she was packing on pounds. She wasn't happy unless she had at least twelve donuts a day now. Pizza was her dinner every night. Burgers and chips for lunch. Hell, she was eating ice cream sundaes for breakfast! And between, Annie snacked galactic proportions. Chocolate bars, donuts, cookies, chips, cake. She grew so much fatter. She couldn't even get her jeans over her round ass anymore. Soon one could say she was double her weight from six weeks ago. The frazzled, stressed and skinny girl had blossomed into a gorgeously and generously proportioned fat girl. Annie could only sigh happily as she filled her mouth with taste, and stuffed her body with as much food as it could possibly handle. Annie ate, and Annie got fat.

****

Then came the last Friday before she would go back to work. What would her work colleagues say about her new chubbiness? Would they even notice? She felt barely recognised at work already. She would celebrate the last weekend of holidays in the same way she had enjoyed all that came before. Eating.

"Oooh..... I love cake so much!" she giggled, sitting at the kitchen bench before the mother of all chocolate cakes.

Annie spooned cake into her mouth with increasing acceleration, paying no attention to the swelling of her gut, which bulged onto her thighs. Her legs were twice as thick as they had been, her ballooning thighs out done only by her massive bum cheeks.

"Lucky I wore tights today!"

Annie was off in her own absent dream, where there was just her and cake. She stuffed herself until she was full, and then continued eating more.

"Oh..." she panted, "I got to finish this!"

But she was struggling. Her belly felt drum tight, as if a pin prick could detonate her. Her stomach quaked in front of her, as she struggled to breathe. Her inhaling only pressed her tummy out further, causing more abdominal pain.

"Just a little more." she panted, "...Mmmm"
Annie moaned and ate, one more forkful! She placed it gingerly into her mouth and chewed slowly.

"Uggh!" she heaved, leaning back on her chair and examining her accomplishment. The empty cake pan sat in front of her. Her fat tummy was stuffed to the limit. "So full! But I still want to taste more...." she sighed, and then giggled, "I'm an uncontrollable eating machine!"

She would need more food now anyway. Annie had eaten all the sweet stuff in her house. A quick trip to the grocery store would remedy it. She wriggled her torso in her seat and tried to tug her white t-shirt over her chubby waist. But the shirt was short of her tights by a good four inches, exposing more pale flesh of her plump belly. Adjusting her dark hair, Annie struggled to her feet. She seemed out of balance by her heavier centre of gravity, wobbling a bit on her feet before heading out the door. Walking to the shop as fast as she could, Annie felt even more bloated and out of shape. Very groggy from consuming a whole cake, she was relieved to get back to the front door with a fresh box of donuts and other snacks. 

"Look at me, I'm already eating another donut before I get home!" she giggled, before a shock of realisation. She had forgotten her key. On the first and last day of her holidays she had locked herself out of her house. "Damn it!" she cursed, she really wanted to get inside and eat. She cast her memory back to Mavis leaping through the pet door and into the house. Could Annie repeat the effort? Sure she'd packed on a bit of weight since then, but she managed to fit through with a thick winter coat on before with no drama. 

"I'm not that fat," she concluded with herself.

With some effort, Annie got down on her knees and examined the hole. It was small alright, but she thought she could make it, sizing up her plump thighs to the width of the hole.

"They'll compress, I guess." she thought, prodding her soft legs together.

But would it be enough to fit through?

After throwing her bag of food through the door, Annie poked her pretty head through the hole, and dragged her arms in after. Her boobs had gotten bigger, albeit slightly, and with little effort they popped through. But the door was noticeably tighter, Annie begun to hesitate. It was too late now though, there was no way her large breasts would fit back the way they'd come. Annie wriggled her fattened midriff, her belly rolls wobbling unmanageably. Annie inhaled through her teeth as the unyielding pet door bit into her soft and tender waist. She was so heavily expanded in her tummy that she feared there'd be too much fat to squash into the opening, but slowly, very slowly, her gut slid through. Although it took a large number of turns inhaling deeply to suck in her stomach. But this feeble attempt to reduce the circumference of her body was enough to get the better part of her through the door. All that remained was her voluminous bottom and she would be home free. Annie let herself get excited, in a few minutes she could finish devouring her donuts. Pride came before a fall, and as Annie pushed forward a little further she realised she was stuck. Her massive ass cheeks had become far too rounded to ever fit through the pet door, and Annie had begun to panic.

"Oh no! My bum is too fat!" she cried, "I'm stuck!"

She wriggled in desperation, feebly trying to stuff her soft butt through the door. Her chunky thighs rubbed together as she pushed off her feet, trying in vain to fit. It was no use, Annie had gotten too fat to fit through the door. Try as she might, Annie was stuck tight. Any attempts to go back the way she came were prevented by a blockage of enormous belly rolls plugging the doorway. The frame of the door coldly pressed against her warm, fat body, unrelenting in the fat girl's efforts. Like a fly in a web, Annie was stuck fast with no way out.

"What do I do?!" she whimpered.

Escape seemed impossible within hurting herself. She looked at the bag of fatty foods she had just bought and began to fume.

"This is your fault! You made me all fat and doughy!"

Annie almost laughed at herself, she was yelling at a box of donuts. But desperate times called for desperate measures. Annie sucked in her gut as much as she possibly could. Using her hands, she kneaded her fat rolls back through the door, a tear running down her face as she struggled with the tight pain caused by this action. The door was so unbearably tight, she thought she'd split in half if it bound her anymore. 

"I seem to be making progress," she stammered hopefully.
Finally, her belly was back on the outside of the door, only her breasts and shoulders needed to be maneuvered through. Annie winced and bore the pain for a few seconds more, and finally became unstuck. She lay panting on the other side of the door, her heart a flutter with the anxiety of paying such a price for becoming so fat. The answer to how she could get back inside was soon answered, the bathroom window was easily removed and a much wider fit for such a big girl. Despite the effort if took her to actually lift herself onto the window sill, Annie finally got back inside her own house, flushed and beat red with exertion. She looked at herself with a sigh. She had gotten so fat! What was everyone going to think?! She pinched and poked her fleshy body and wobbled her fat ass, bouncing inside her black tights. Annie went to the front door and retrieved her grocery bag before sitting back into her leather chair. She opened the box of donuts and smiled greedily at the coloured treats before her.

"Work's not until Monday, I'll worry about it then."

Annie then took a blissful bite of donut and sighed, rubbing her fat tummy happily.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Jul 28, 2010)

splendid.....simply splendid


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 28, 2010)

Wonderful work!


----------

